
Microsoft’s Ballmer On Google Chrome OS: ‘Who Knows What This Thing Is?' - Flemlord
http://paidcontent.org/article/419-microsofts-microsofts-ballmer-on-google-chrome-os-who-knows-what-this-t/
======
skwaddar
> the way IE works in totality with Windows

just doesn't get it / care

